# Music?



## EMC-GUN (Sep 29, 2010)

What is everyone listening to here? What Christian bands/artists is everyone jamming out to?


----------



## farmasis (Sep 29, 2010)

I love everything from southern gospel to contemporary Christian.

My favorites are the David Crowder Band, Third Day and Jeremy Camp.


----------



## ronpasley (Sep 29, 2010)

toby mac, third day, casting crowns, hillsong, bill gaither homecoming, petra, newsong, newsboys, jeremy camp, carman
many more.


----------



## Lowjack (Sep 29, 2010)

I like to listen to my self sing.................................................
Cause no one else likes to, lol


----------



## ronpasley (Sep 29, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> I like to listen to my self sing.................................................
> Cause no one else likes to, lol


----------



## vanguard1 (Sep 30, 2010)

petra, sweet comfort band, degarmo&key, larry norman, phil keaggy,


----------



## EMC-GUN (Sep 30, 2010)

I got the wife a double CD of Newsboys recently. I have been wearing it out! They are good. I am more into the heavier side of things myself though.....Sleeping Giant, No Innocent Victim, The Deal, Flatfoot 56, Figure Four, Point of Recognition, Disciple AD, Bloody Sunday....Etc., etc. Anyone else?


----------



## formula1 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re:*

Here are just a few bands on my MP3, as I am a Christian music nut (as my brother CH will soon know):

Casting Crowns
Petra
Resurrection Band 
Disciple
12 Stones
FFH
Jeremy Camp
Toby Mac
Carmen
33 Miles
Steve Green
Mary Mary
Kutless
3rd Day
Toby Mac
Newsboys
10th Avenue North
Fireflight
Laura Story
Thousand Foot Krutch
KJ-52
Mandissa
ZoeGirl
Brandon Heath
Building 429 and many more.

Let's celebrate with one, shall we:

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iAa3ms3lsio?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iAa3ms3lsio?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## ratlird (Sep 30, 2010)

*Music*

I listen to southern gospel all day long via http://www.thegospelhiway.org/home/


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 30, 2010)

EMC-GUN said:


> I got the wife a double CD of Newsboys recently. I have been wearing it out! They are good. I am more into the heavier side of things myself though.....Sleeping Giant, No Innocent Victim, The Deal, Flatfoot 56, Figure Four, Point of Recognition, Disciple AD, Bloody Sunday....Etc., etc. Anyone else?



I'm more of an "old-time religion" type of music fan - but here is a Georgia band that was nominated for a Grammy recently: "After Edmund." I guess they could best be described as a "Christian metal" band - they're hometown Lagrange boys, and very talented.


----------



## sea trout (Sep 30, 2010)

need to breathe! love that sound!


EMC-GUN said:


> I got the wife a double CD of Newsboys recently. I have been wearing it out! They are good. I am more into the heavier side of things myself though.....Sleeping Giant, No Innocent Victim, The Deal, Flatfoot 56, Figure Four, Point of Recognition, Disciple AD, Bloody Sunday....Etc., etc. Anyone else?



you might can help me! i love very very hard rock. 93.3 is a hard rock station out of greenville sc. that plays very VERY hard christan rock on sunday mornins. 
i used to be in hartwell ga. on sunday mornin a few times a summer and i'd listen and love it.  big base, heavy guitar, big drums, singer's belltin out a positive mesage!! i love it!!
is that what your talkin about?
are the names you posted the names of the bands that i'm describin?
and where on earth can i buy it? every music store or book store i've asked has no clue what i'm talkin about!


----------



## EMC-GUN (Sep 30, 2010)

Sea Trout.....Check out Facedown Records. They have a ton of metal and hardcore. Also you can youtube any of the bands I mentioned and they will come up on youtube or Myspace and then you can rock out to your hearts content! Some of the bands don't exist anymore though. Sleeping gIant just came through ATL and I missed them!!!


----------



## EMC-GUN (Sep 30, 2010)

Some Sleeping Giant....Enjoy!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5keUYgcEak


----------



## EMC-GUN (Sep 30, 2010)

Some Flatfoot! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hewehdywdaA


----------



## sea trout (Sep 30, 2010)

thats it thats it thats it thats it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
sleeping giants!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i love it i love i love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
goin crazy here
i've been tryin to aquire music like that forever!!!!!
i'll try to find sleeping giant at the store, but i'll probly have to order it hunh.
any more bands names with that music send em my way.
i like flatfoot too, they sounded good, but its the sound like sleeping giant that i want to purchase to have in my truck and in my boat any time i want!!
you have made my day and much more, thank you!! we love the hard rock!! we love the christan message!!! i want to hear whoever smashes em together!!!


----------



## formula1 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re:*

You guys who rally like the harder stuff check out 12 Stones, FireFlight, Flyleaf, and Pillar. Also Jonah33, though they are no longer together.

I did listen to the sleeping giants and flatfoot stuff you posted.  Interesting stuff.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Oct 1, 2010)

Sea Trout,
   Sleeping Giant have 2 albums out (CDs). one is called Sons of Thunder and the other is Dread Champions of the Last Days. Both are quite good! Both have 1 or 2 slower songs. These guys are great and tell it how it is. Also check out Living Sacrifice. They have been around since the 80s when metal was really going strong.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Oct 1, 2010)

Some Living Sacrifice.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwQZO9dEjfQ


----------



## EMC-GUN (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh Sleeper...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sg0PhgHNVIE


----------



## Dominic (Oct 1, 2010)

Matisyahu

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ChV5BZ8SmS0?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ChV5BZ8SmS0?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

Bob Marley

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Hd1CQEtrQMY?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Hd1CQEtrQMY?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Mud Minnow (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you for the Sleeping Giants post!!! I will be purchasing that CD this weekend!!I love it!!


----------



## sea trout (Oct 1, 2010)

emc gun all that music sounds good!!
when a songs playin theres more songs on the right side to click on so i'm really finding lots of music!
sleeping giant still stands out. they remind me of one of my very favorite bands hatebreed. i don't know if or think hatebreed ever percives themselves as a christan rock band but they are a very very heavy grunge rock band with very positive messages. they usually scream about making yourself the best you can be out of nothing to start with. you may be already familiar with them but if not be sure to check them out if you like sleeping giant
thanks again!


----------



## EMC-GUN (Oct 1, 2010)

Very familiar with Hatebreed. I have been listening to old NYC style hardcore for years....Warzone, Agnostic Front, Sick of it All, H2O,etc. etc.. Also love some street punk and Oi music...Been going to shows since the early 90s. I am glad to hear there are folks who appreciate Sleeping Giant. They are really a great band and they have some interviews with the band on youtube and they cut it to you straight. Check out this website-hxcchristian.com  they have an A-Z list of all kinds of bands....From Reggae to Metal, Hardcore to Pop Punk.


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 1, 2010)

Some of us old pharts are shakin' our heads in dismay.


----------



## sea trout (Oct 1, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Some of us old pharts are shakin' our heads in dismay.



same thing!
us young pharts are shakin our head jammin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## formula1 (Oct 1, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Some of us old pharts are shakin' our heads in dismay.




 Amen!

I thought my tastes in Christian music was pretty far out there, but these guys have got me by a long shot.


----------



## Jeff57 (Oct 1, 2010)

EMC-GUN said:


> Some Sleeping Giant....Enjoy!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5keUYgcEak





crackerdave said:


> Some of us old pharts are shakin' our heads in dismay.



Shakin' head in dismay.


----------



## polkhunt (Oct 1, 2010)

mercy me
third day 
seventh day slumber
skillet
casting crowns
lynyrd skynyrd
stevie ray vaughn
roy rogers (blues singer)
buddy guy
muddy waters
lightnin hopkins
albert king
waylon jennings

i  like lots of different kinds of music don't have time to name them all


----------



## EMC-GUN (Oct 1, 2010)

It's called worship at full volume. My wife shakes her head as well. She doesn't like metal or most anything else that I like. She and I both know these young men and women are serving the Kingdom. I enjoy it, and I know a lot of folks don't. Some folks may even question the validity of the message or the fact these bands are even Gospel believing Saints.....That is just ignorance. I had a Sunday School teacher once tell me that it couldn't be "Christian" because of all the noise and loudness. This was the same Sunday School teacher who was mixing Margaritas and Long Island Iced Teas at a Sunday School party........Yeah, your opinion meant nothing!


----------



## EMC-GUN (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh by the way....I do like the "Old Time Religion" tunes myself! I have a (missing) Johnny Cash "Gospel Greats" CD that my wife would constantly tell me to turn down in the house. I can rock it no matter what it is....As long as the message is Truth and Redemption.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re:*

EMC,

Really appreciate your open attitude about Christian tunes. Now you likely won't convert me to that heavy Grunge Metal, but I respect the fact that God use many things and people to get his message out. 

Enjoy Christ to the fullest!


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 1, 2010)

formula1 said:


> EMC,
> 
> Really appreciate your open attitude about Christian tunes. Now you likely won't convert me to that heavy Grunge Metal, but I respect the fact that God use many things and people to get his message out.
> 
> Enjoy Christ to the fullest!



Amen! Great post,brother!


----------



## EMC-GUN (Oct 1, 2010)

Impending Doom......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRhRwAAHNTI&ob=av2e


----------



## EMC-GUN (Oct 1, 2010)

More Sleeping Giant......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sK1DJuI6a2Y


----------



## Mud Minnow (Nov 12, 2010)

bump


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 12, 2010)

how a bout some  POD


----------



## Jeffriesw (Nov 12, 2010)

http://www.redeemerbroadcasting.org/pages/listen_live.php


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 12, 2010)

That is great, I just saved it to my favorites, thanks  S.R.


----------



## Big7 (Dec 6, 2010)

Black Sabbath


----------



## apoint (Dec 7, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Some of us old pharts are shakin' our heads in dismay.



That head banging is way to worldly for me.


----------



## FritzMichaels (Dec 7, 2010)

apoint said:


> That head banging is way to worldly for me.



Bro A, your dog avatar really gives me the heeby jeebys...


----------



## apoint (Dec 7, 2010)

FritzMichaels said:


> Bro A, your dog avatar really gives me the heeby jeebys...



 Yep he dont like the head banging musick either.


----------



## Land45 (Dec 7, 2010)

I like anything that praises and uplifts the Lord. As a drummer, I like anything that makes me move, think, or feel! Praise God!

Here are a few of them...
Casting Crowns
Petra
Disciple
Jeremy Camp
Toby Mac
Kutless
Toby Mac
Newsboys
10th Avenue North

and several more! I lean more towrds the contemporary music!


----------



## FritzMichaels (Dec 7, 2010)

apoint said:


> Yep he dont like the head banging music either.



I dont blame him. Maybe thats why he looks so mad...


----------



## jkdodge (Dec 16, 2010)

I would haft to say the Perrys are my Favorite. My wife and I actually attend several Southern Gospel concerts on a regular bas.  Last week we went to B Ham. to see Bill Gaithers homecoming. We also attended the National Quartet Convention in Louisville Ky this year for the first time. Let me tell you how much fun that was. If you have never been and you are a Southern Gospel fan I would def. go  we have decided to go back this year. It will bless your socks off. This is my favorite song ever, Infact the guy that is singing it is the one who wrote it. 25 years old now and wow what a blessing he is. Great guy too. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74RZkMJKVdw


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Dec 16, 2010)

Third Day and Randy Travis...other than that mainly Southern Gospel....hard for me to get into the real contemporary stuff...especially since they use a lot of the love song pop music that Christian singers will use and try to make it into a Christian song....But give me some local mountain country gospel blue grass! but I will tune into the Fish sometimes...but not in the morning...


----------



## vanguard1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Big7 said:


> Black Sabbath



HELLO they said CHRISTIAN MUSIC  not satans songs


----------



## formula1 (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re:*

Land45:

You mentioned Disciple!  Check this one out if you haven't heard it already.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GZBEFFWnX7c?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GZBEFFWnX7c?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## EMC-GUN (Apr 11, 2011)

Five Iron Frenzy http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=K8p916axHYM


----------



## formula1 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re:*

EMC, just wanted to say thanks for posting that tune. I am reminded of a life I could never buy, but Christ bought for me!


----------



## EMC-GUN (Apr 12, 2011)

No problem Sir. The song is about Paul (Saul). Thank God it can't be bought!


----------



## BowArrow (Apr 28, 2011)

At 73 years old, I am one of those old pharts although I have been to Carmen concerts. I grew up on Southern Gospel in the 50's and still enjoy. Many of the old timers have passed on and in some cases the entire quartet like the Statesman.

I really enjoy our choir music at First Baptist Church over all the music that I have heard. We recently recorded our third CD and it has ten great songs. A producer and sound engineer from Nashville came down and produced the CD for us.  It has songs like 'Days of Elijah','The Anchor Holds' (my favorite), 'Alpha and Omega' and 'When I Survey'. I keep this CD in my Jeep ready to play and I like it loud.


----------



## 1john4:4 (Apr 28, 2011)

BowArrow said:


> At 73 years old, I am one of those old pharts although I have been to Carmen concerts. I grew up on Southern Gospel in the 50's and still enjoy. Many of the old timers have passed on and in some cases the entire quartet like the Statesman.
> 
> I really enjoy our choir music at First Baptist Church over all the music that I have heard. We recently recorded our third CD and it has ten great songs. A producer and sound engineer from Nashville came down and produced the CD for us.  It has songs like 'Days of Elijah','The Anchor Holds' (my favorite), 'Alpha and Omega' and 'When I Survey'. I keep this CD in my Jeep ready to play and I like it loud.




Them are some mighty fine worship songs you listed there BowArrow. You can't go wrong with none of those. We have a guy at our Church that can sing The Anchor Holds like nobodys business. I like them all.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Aug 8, 2011)

New Sleeping Giant!!!!!!!!!!    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TT4OpvxTR84


----------



## EMC-GUN (Aug 8, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZlEt7H_rzU&feature=relmfu


----------



## mtnwoman (Aug 8, 2011)

If you like/liked black sabbath, you might like this 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmL-J1IghZM&feature=related


.


----------



## mtnwoman (Aug 8, 2011)

I like southern gospel, especially the Isaacs.

I like a lot of the music already mentioned, especially, toby mac and skillet, as far as jammin' in the Spririt goes!!

I love old hymns, but they make me wanna cry because I miss my grandma and my mama and daddy. We all used to sit around and sing those.
I still love them, though


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 8, 2011)

mtnwoman said:


> I like southern gospel, especially the Isaacs.
> 
> I like a lot of the music already mentioned, especially, toby mac and skillet, as far as jammin' in the Spririt goes!!
> 
> ...



We did to.
Even now we'll run down to the church building and get a few books if we have a lot of people visiting.  We'll gather round and sing all afternoon.

"Whispering Hope"
Did you ever know the song Whispering Hope.?


----------



## mtnwoman (Aug 9, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> We did to.
> Even now we'll run down to the church building and get a few books if we have a lot of people visiting.  We'll gather round and sing all afternoon.
> 
> "Whispering Hope"
> Did you ever know the song Whispering Hope.?




Oh goodness yes, what an awesome song. Just As I Am, I think is what drew me to my knees at 12 yrs. old.
Or maybe it was I Surrender All.....what I'll end my life with probably is "It is Well With My Soul" cause I'm pretty sure I have a lot more sadness to go thru...but longsuffering blooms in my spirit, right along with joy, peace, and love and a dash of patience...lol.


----------

